# windows dual boot



## un nom (22 Août 2021)

bonjour j'ai un imac mi 2011 et j'aimerai pouvoir faire un dual bot windows mac os mais des que j'insere ma clé usb windows 7 le mac me dis que windows 10 n'es pas compatible avec ce mac ( la clé fonctionne sur d'autre pc )

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport avec macOS.


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2021)

un nom a dit:


> bonjour j'ai un imac mi 2011 et j'aimerai pouvoir faire un dual bot windows mac os mais des que j'insere ma clé usb windows 7 le mac me dis que windows 10 n'es pas compatible avec ce mac ( la clé fonctionne sur d'autre pc )


Tu devras impérativement en passer par Assistant Boot Camp, il est impossible de faire une installation directement depuis une clé USB. De plus, avec ton vieil iMac de 2011, comme celui-ci possède le SuperDrive, une installation de Windows ne sera possible que depuis un DVD original une copie grave depuis un vrai PC. Il est fort possible qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose que l'installation de Windows 7, 8 ou 8,1 sans possibilité d'utiliser Windows 10.


----------



## un nom (24 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tu devras impérativement en passer par Assistant Boot Camp, il est impossible de faire une installation directement depuis une clé USB. De plus, avec ton vieil iMac de 2011, comme celui-ci possède le SuperDrive, une installation de Windows ne sera possible que depuis un DVD original une copie grave depuis un vrai PC. Il est fort possible qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose que l'installation de Windows 7, 8 ou 8,1 sans possibilité d'utiliser Windows 10.


j'ai déja tous essayer et l'assistant BootCamp n'arange rien meme les dvd oficiel ne sont pas détéctés

en prenant en compte que je ne cherche pas a utiliser windows 10 sur le mac mais plutôt windows 7 ou 8


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2021)

un nom a dit:


> j'ai déja tous essayer et l'assistant BootCamp n'arange rien meme les dvd oficiel ne sont pas détéctés


Le DVD de quelle version ? Assistant Boot Camp propose un protocole bien précis, sorti de là il n'y a pas d'autre alternative.


un nom a dit:


> en prenant en compte que je ne cherche pas a utiliser windows 10 sur le mac mais plutôt windows 7 ou 8


Alors recommence la création d'une clé USB qui utilisera Windows 7 et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## un nom (24 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Le DVD de quelle version ? Assistant Boot Camp propose un protocole bien précis, sorti de là il n'y a pas d'autre alternative.
> 
> Alors recommence la création d'une clé USB qui utilisera Windows 7 et vois ce qu'il se passe.


le dvd est un dvd windows 7 et la clé usb deja refaite mile fois même via l'utilitaire bootcamp


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2021)

un nom a dit:


> le dvd est un dvd windows 7 et la clé usb deja refaite mile fois même via l'utilitaire bootcamp


Pour le DVD, si c'est un original, ton lecteur SuperDrive a sûrement un problème.

Par curiosité, lance Assistant Boot Camp et fais une copie écran de la fenêtre. En attendant un peu de lecture d'un article de MacG et qui concerne justement l'installation de Windows 7... https://www.macg.co/unes/voir/131742/boot-camp-debuter-sur-mac-en-gardant-windows


----------



## un nom (24 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Pour le DVD, si c'est un original, ton lecteur SuperDrive a sûrement un problème.
> 
> Par curiosité, lance Assistant Boot Camp et fais une copie écran de la fenêtre. En attendant un peu de lecture d'un article de MacG et concerne justement l'installation de Windows 7... https://www.macg.co/unes/voir/131742/boot-camp-debuter-sur-mac-en-gardant-windows


efectivement mon lecteur dvd a un problème mais j'utilise le lecteur dvd externe d'apple

je sais pas si le problème peux venir de la mais pour les clé bootable j'utilise rufus

et les iso je les prend sur le crabe info


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2021)

un nom a dit:


> et les iso je les prend sur le crabe info


Pour le fichier .iso on va en rester là, ce fichier n'est pas légal, mais piraté et désolé, mais tu n'auras plus d'aide de ma part, car c'est contraire aux règles des forums !


----------



## un nom (24 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Pour le fichier .iso on va en rester là, ce fichier n'est pas légal, mais piraté et désolé, mais tu n'auras plus d'aide de ma part, car c'est contraire aux règles des forums !


a je ne savais pas désoler


----------

